# Cleaning lambs



## mandad (Jan 28, 2014)

I have a one week old Damara or fat tail lamb who didn't get any colostrum and has had scours which I'm keeping an eye on. My question is, can I wash the lamb or will it be dangerous for the little boy in terms of temp regulation. Thanks.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 28, 2014)

You're in Australia so I'm guessing it is pretty warm out? 
I would do it in fairly warm water and dry him thoroughly after with a towel. 

Unless it is really and truely aweful, is inside, or in danger of flystrike I would just leave home be.


----------

